# You wanted to hear from KN? (11/19)



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Went to the Narrows last night for the outgoing tide. Landed a few dinks off the bat. My buddies and I (3 of us) ended up with 5 fish in the box all between 19 and 21 inches. Dinks were poppin the surface everywhere. Bigger fish were caught on rat-l-traps storm lures and rapelas. Twas a good night to be out and I'm eating less than 12 hour old striper for lunch today:beer:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

sounds good. I wanted to head out there yesterday but I was too damn tired!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> sounds good. I wanted to head out there yesterday but I was too damn tired!


Sounds like weakness to me... If you were going to bring MyT (from what i hear) I'm glad you didnt go...:beer:


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

JapaneseZero said:


> Sounds like weakness to me... If you were going to bring MyT (from what i hear) I'm glad you didnt go...:beer:


Look @ this foolishness you have started Metroman!! And out the 2 of us I have landed the MOST and the BIGGEST stripers between the 2 of us. I see I am gonna have to get out there this weekend to show the board my angling skills! LOL.

Great report anywho JapaneseZero, even if you did take jabs @ me! LOL

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL!! I cant even deny the weakness on my behalf JZ..lol I got home and said eff it. 

Mytmouse...biggest striper? really? 









opcorn: I'll wait.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I was referring to caught at KN you bastard! LOL

MYT


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

MetroMan said:


> LOL!! I cant even deny the weakness on my behalf JZ..lol I got home and said eff it.
> 
> Mytmouse...biggest striper? really?
> 
> ...


LOL!!! when you are on a boat you are expecting to get whoppers like that. 
its when you are on shore that impresses me with a striper that size!!!
either way it is still good eatin!!!!!


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

That was dirty Metro! HAHAHAHAHAH! that sh!t is funny how you had to go to the archives on him. hahahahahahah! that sure would have shut me up. hahahahahaha


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

MetroMan said:


> LOL!! I cant even deny the weakness on my behalf JZ..lol I got home and said eff it.
> 
> Mytmouse...biggest striper? really?
> 
> ...


That's not a boat fish - is it?  This is Pier and Surf...

Sandcrab


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

the boat left from a pier!! 

But wait a minute though mytmouse...you posted ONE pic of a striper from KN. Your second story didn't even count since there were no pics. "The big one that spit the hook when I got it to the bank"... RIIIGGHHHTTT!! 

LOL...yo, this sounds like a mytmouse-metroman fall striper challenge!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you Sandcrab!! He gets so desperate he goes over to the DARK SIDE and had to book a charter! Oh its on Metroman...The 1st annual Mytmouse vs. Metroman tournament! opcorn: All catches must be taken @ Kent Narrows to solidify that they were caught there. I don't want you riding over to the waterfront picking up no whole Rockfish and calling them your own! LOL!

And Foursteps, you already know that I don't like you either!! You can get entered in the tournament as well! LMAO

I swear of all the kind fisherman I could have joined up with I get stuck with ya'll...SMH :beer:

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Why does it have to be limited to KN? 

Not opposed to it...just asking?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh it doesn't matter where, as long as we're on the same grounds...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Aight.

So MD Chesapeake Bay & tidal waters are fair game?

Are we starting now, or is this retroactive? If its retroactive, I'm already up 2-1 lol


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

As long as you are fishing from shore or pier. I don't wanna see no pics from your trip in Dec! LOL


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm cool with P&S only. My Dec trip is in VA anyway. Don't try to slip in pics from when you're with your folk in VA either.

We will start a thread to keep a tally beginning with the next catch.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Game on! Sorry for hijacking your thread JapaneseZero! LMAO

MYT


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

MetroMan said:


> Why does it have to be limited to KN?
> 
> Not opposed to it...just asking?


yea from what im hearing (quiet being kept) they are tearing up some stripers down PLO & at Benedict at nite time off the shore !!!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Game on! Sorry for hijacking your thread JapaneseZero! LMAO
> 
> MYT


no worries i said my piece... and glad i did... this is an awesome challenge. wish i could join in the fun. so what are you guys doing? most fish? biggest fish? person with the most charitable returns to the water? he who drinks the most :beer: and catches fish without falling in?


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

mytmouse & metroman: The new odd couple


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Wannafishallday said:


> mytmouse & metroman: The new odd couple


LMAO

JapaneseZero,
I am gonna make a post once me and MetroMan work out the details!

MYT


----------



## Lefty-L (Nov 26, 2008)

*Love this site...*

I also went to KN last night from around 7 to 12 am. We caught about 5 or 6 at 17 15/16. Oh, well. I have a few questions for you guys. Where and when are the rockfish biting durning the day... I usaually go at night.. but I am addicted. It a pleasure reading your threads and seeing true fisherman loving the sport. I'd like to know why either of you think you are going to when the metro vs mighty tourny... I think the tourn should be set for a specific time ... ending in a dual at night, at the narrows with cameras running.. God Bless you guys and good luck.... lefty-l.


----------



## d50clark (Jun 1, 2008)

I hear ya Lefty. This is the best site I have ever been on. Most of the posts are great and you learn a lot.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was out there too;I wore myself out from that;sleep is overated.Only caught one 16" fish.Japanese Zero was that your buddy that caught that 19"er on a rattle trap.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*metro vs mytmouse*

Make it the first week of December at night and they might catch all of our limits.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I was at the KN last night (Saturday) from 10:45-12:00. Tide was running strong but didn't get any hits. Oh well... still better to be out fishing.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Lefty-L said:


> I also went to KN last night from around 7 to 12 am. We caught about 5 or 6 at 17 15/16. Oh, well. I have a few questions for you guys. Where and when are the rockfish biting durning the day... I usaually go at night.. but I am addicted. It a pleasure reading your threads and seeing true fisherman loving the sport. I'd like to know why either of you think you are going to when the metro vs mighty tourny... I think the tourn should be set for a specific time ... ending in a dual at night, at the narrows with cameras running.. God Bless you guys and good luck.... lefty-l.


on a boat!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

mytmouse said:


> Thank you Sandcrab!! He gets so desperate he goes over to the DARK SIDE and had to book a charter! Oh its on Metroman...The 1st annual Mytmouse vs. Metroman tournament! opcorn: All catches must be taken @ Kent Narrows to solidify that they were caught there. I don't want you riding over to the waterfront picking up no whole Rockfish and calling them your own! LOL!
> 
> And Foursteps, you already know that I don't like you either!! You can get entered in the tournament as well! LMAO
> 
> ...


Since I have plenty of room in my 4X4 truck, I'm taking both of you guys down to AI next year to fish the beach and duke it out with 8-N-B8...

Sandcrab


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Real fishermen catch fish from shore.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Sandcrab said:


> Since I have plenty of room in my 4X4 truck, I'm taking both of you guys down to AI next year to fish the beach and duke it out with 8-N-B8...
> 
> Sandcrab


LOL Sounds like a plan to me!!! opcorn: Just let me know when! Maybe you can teach me how to throw a conventional too! LOL


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

BigJeff823 said:


> Real fishermen catch fish from shore.


Opinions vary on that statement . even though i prefer fishin from shore doesnt
mean i dont enjoy catching off a boat!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

This sounds like a bunch of old farts in a retirment home,,,

_(first old guy) If I could get up I would come over there and whup ya like a step child, (second old guy) thats all right, after the nurse gives my prune juice I will beat ya just like I did the whole German army_

Now before ya start on me just remember us Va boys has whuped ya the last 2 get togethers so yall just keep fighting over them dinks.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Shooter said:


> This sounds like a bunch of old farts in a retirment home,,,
> 
> _(first old guy) If I could get up I would come over there and whup ya like a step child, (second old guy) thats all right, after the nurse gives my prune juice I will beat ya just like I did the whole German army_


Shooter, I see that after I'm done with MetroMan we're gonna have to plan a state lines battle...no no, better yet war! I did not have the pleasure of joining my MD comrades in the last 2 meetings, but it is a NEW DAY! :beer: 



> Now before ya start on me just remember us Va boys has whuped ya the last 2 get togethers so yall just keep fighting over them dinks.


I've been down to Hampton numerous times...never seen so many people happy to fight puffer fish...opcorn: LMAO

You can't just come over to the MD board and think we gonna let you post anything now! Its like tagging(spraypainting) on a rival gangs territories! LOL

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

mytmouse said:


> ...Maybe you can teach me how to throw a conventional too! LOL


If you're going to take on Shooter and the VA guys, you'd better learn! 

Sandcrab


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

MD Striper fisher man can hold their own vs VA Striped Bass fishing they just have to have their A game and it would have to be a year long compatition cause in the Spring the MD guys can kill them on the flats through the summer/fall the whole bay can be poping and in the Winter the mouth of the bay is mad hotness, Both have the DelMarVA penesula so prity even there. Oh if there is a VA/MD war can I jump in on the VA side even though I fish mostly in MD when I am up there.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I still remember SPSP,,,, 6 & Worm  I will make sure (Eric) Catman32 still remembers how to throw such light weights and for added measure I will bring the AC just so we have some good food to eat,,, not only can them boys fish but they can cook


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

BigJeff823 said:


> I was out there too;I wore myself out from that;sleep is overated.Only caught one 16" fish.Japanese Zero was that your buddy that caught that 19"er on a rattle trap.


if it was a tall white dude then yeah it was. it was the first time i took him to the narrows and he limited out. his hooked now... so add another one to the people who wont trash kent island when they fish.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

That must of been you then;I was that that one guy that was having problems with the boats being too close.When you cast out 6" Storms like I do small fish are hard to come by;Im after REAL FISH.


----------

